# The 2016/7 Rugby Union Thread



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 2, 2016)

Early start to the new season with a cracking game at Kingsholm.
The Scottish battalion of the Cherry & Whites on fire tonight with a 24-7 HT lead.
Something tells me this game ain't over yet.


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

some finish to some game that, especially if you opposed Gloucester at half time


----------



## GB72 (Sep 2, 2016)

Happy Tigers fan tonight. Tait off form, get Vainu to full back. Manu looking no better. Said at the time we should have let him go to Wasps and not convinced I was wrong. Genge looked good and promising for England


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, Newcastle have won a game and it is not March. Maybe this year won't be a relegation battle again. Then again................


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

Munster did ok, Connaught struggling, but down wind in the second half.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2016)

Got me tickets booked for  Army v Navy at twickers next year. Another one of me bucket list gonna be ticked off


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Munster did ok, Connaught struggling, but down wind in the second half.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they got gubbed. Good game if you support Glasgow.


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2016)

Boom, Connacht put back in their place. Awesome Glasgow performance


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Got me tickets booked for  Army v Navy at twickers next year. Another one of me bucket list gonna be ticked off
		
Click to expand...

Went last year, great day.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 3, 2016)

Back from the Saints vs Bath game. Happy bath supporter, we played very average, luckily the saints where very poor. Even after we gave them 2 try's in the last 10 minutes. 

George Ford looked pretty good, like 2 seasons ago. Hopefully we can win more games ugly this year.

Thank god for a proper sport!!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 4, 2016)

Good game between Wasps and Exeter but seemed to be no atmosphere. Ground seemed to be almost empty for what should be seen as a top fixture.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2016)

Exeter V Saracens looks like it is on BT sports freeview today.

Cracking win for the Warriors last week.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 12, 2016)

Took the lad to the Tigers game on Saturday (he had a free ticket from a coaching clinic he did with them). Disappointing game from the Tigers who were second best in several areas but credit to Wasps who took their chances well and played a good fast moving game through the backs.

Laughed several times at Mrs C who is a die-hard, life long League fan (and low single figures wind-up merchant) who kept asking why they were stopping all the time


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2016)

Glasgow after a poor opening half were pretty clinical in the end, Seymour is on fire now with 6 tries in 2 games. 10 points and no LBP conceded now to both last seasons Pro12 finalists, thats a pretty good marker to put down. We still look a bit powder puff in the forwards but our back line right now is looking a bit special.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Took the lad to the Tigers game on Saturday (he had a free ticket from a coaching clinic he did with them). Disappointing game from the Tigers who were second best in several areas but credit to Wasps who took their chances well and played a good fast moving game through the backs.

Laughed several times at Mrs C who is a die-hard, life long League fan (and low single figures wind-up merchant) who kept asking why they were stopping all the time 

Click to expand...

Agreed, a pretty poor Tigers performance (though I still thought we would win it when we cut the lead to 5 points. That was until the suicidal short 22 drop out). We really do need to find some form quickly as only JPP is really looking any form of class. Tait needs to go from Full Back, we still need an 8 and our centres are a concern. Beatham is so off form compared to last year but he is really a wing. With Saracens looking unbeatable, Wasps looking good with Beale and Eastmond still to come and Bath showing some form it is going to be a scrap just to get top 4. That said, cannot see any team in Europe beating Sarries at the moment.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 12, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Agreed, a pretty poor Tigers performance (though I still thought we would win it when we cut the lead to 5 points. That was until the suicidal short 22 drop out). *We really do need to find some form quickly as only JPP is really looking any form of class. Tait needs to go from Full Back, we still need an 8 and our centres are a concern. Beatham is so off form compared to last year but he is really a wing*. With Saracens looking unbeatable, Wasps looking good with Beale and Eastmond still to come and Bath showing some form it is going to be a scrap just to get top 4. That said, cannot see any team in Europe beating Sarries at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, agreed. So surprised the Tigers have started so slowly (the first game was clearly a little flattering), they just don't look to have any pace or power through the centre. It's early days of course so fingers crossed something clicks soon enough... Having said all that, if Burns had not missed that penalty in the second half I could have seen momentum continuing to shift their way and the result may have been different with more pressure on Wasps. 

Saracens seem to have picked up where they left off last season and look well in control of their own destiny - which is worrying for everyone else!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 12, 2016)

As a life-long Saracens fan I am once again very excited by our start to the season. Defensively we look superb (thanks to Paul Gustard pre-England), and I feel we have a bit more in attack this season too.

Schalk Burger's link up play in the first 2 games has been fantastic, and Alex Lozowski looks sharp in Faz's absence. With the strength of our squad as a whole I think we are going to be difficult to beat again this season, but anything can happen, especially during the 6 Nations when we will probably be missing near to half the starting 15.

I thought Exeter looked sharp and are a threat again, and Wasps have done some very good business in the summer and I wouldn't be surprised to see them in the top 4 again.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 12, 2016)

daveyc2k2 said:



			As a life-long Saracens fan I am once again very excited by our start to the season. Defensively we look superb (thanks to Paul Gustard pre-England), and I feel we have a bit more in attack this season too.

Schalk Burger's link up play in the first 2 games has been fantastic, and Alex Lozowski looks sharp in Faz's absence. With the strength of our squad as a whole I think we are going to be difficult to beat again this season, *but anything can happen, especially during the 6 Nations when we will probably be missing near to half the starting 15.*

I thought Exeter looked sharp and are a threat again, and Wasps have done some very good business in the summer and I wouldn't be surprised to see them in the top 4 again.
		
Click to expand...

That could be an interesting juncture for sure 

Keep the long term injuries to a minimum though and you'll have every chance to keep the momentum going. Definitely a nice trade in Burger's over the summer  

Saw a little of the game yesterday and Sarries looked disciplined and effective with the set pieces as usual. There's a good half dozen teams in the mix though so should make for a good season.


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2016)

daveyc2k2 said:



			As a life-long Saracens fan I am once again very excited by our start to the season. Defensively we look superb (thanks to Paul Gustard pre-England), and I feel we have a bit more in attack this season too.

Schalk Burger's link up play in the first 2 games has been fantastic, and Alex Lozowski looks sharp in Faz's absence. With the strength of our squad as a whole I think we are going to be difficult to beat again this season, *but anything can happen, especially during the 6 Nations when we will probably be missing near to half the starting 15.*

I thought Exeter looked sharp and are a threat again, and Wasps have done some very good business in the summer and I wouldn't be surprised to see them in the top 4 again.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to our world, we lose pretty much all our starting backs and back row to the 6N


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice start to the season by Sarries.

Still can't believe I used to watch them on a council park !


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2016)

Good to see Fin Russell back for Glasgow tonight.
Horrible injury, wearing a skull cap for the first few games back.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2016)

That was a brutal game, well played Ulster, Glasgow did well to keep it so tight.
Fin Russell threw away the scrum cap half way through the game and went on to win man of the match, well done him.

They say that you are never aware of a good referee, this one certainly wanted to be centre stage. Some really tough and strange decisions to make.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 25, 2016)

A far better Tigers performance today and a good result. Massive shock to see Sarries beaten, really thought they would go undefeated this season. A happier Tigers fan today.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			A far better Tigers performance today and a good result. Massive shock to see Sarries beaten, really thought they would go undefeated this season. A happier Tigers fan today.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointed to miss the match on the TV, quite shocked to see the result - Williams had a great game by the looks of things? Shame Tuilagi's recurring groin injury is still holding him back - his presence will be missed.

Saw some of Saints and Wasps saturday which seemed a well fought game for a large part of the game.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			A far better Tigers performance today and a good result. Massive shock to see Sarries beaten, really thought they would go undefeated this season. A happier Tigers fan today.
		
Click to expand...

Upset Bath fan here, let you bully us. Better team won on the day, Ford kicked poorly (but been good in all the other games).

Gave far to many fouls away in the breakdown, but have some very young and inexperienced back rowers at present. Thank god Housten is back until Louw get's back from international duty.


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2016)

European week, Glasgow v Tigers which should be a good exciting game. Really looking forward to it.

Glasgow with a few returning from injury this week and receiving a welcome boost with news of Stuart Hogg extending for a further 2 years.


----------



## drewster (Oct 12, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Nice start to the season by Sarries.

Still can't believe I used to watch them on a council park !
		
Click to expand...

Was my old economics teacher , Mark Evans, playing hooker for them back then ? He went on to find fame in the Harlequins blood gate incident and is now in Australia i think running a NRL side as their Chief Exec . Great teacher, too good for our old comprehensive  !!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2016)

Val said:



			European week, Glasgow v Tigers which should be a good exciting game. Really looking forward to it.

Glasgow with a few returning from injury this week and receiving a welcome boost with news of Stuart Hogg extending for a further 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a cracking game. Hopefully first start for Toomua at 12 for us.


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Should be a cracking game. Hopefully first start for Toomua at 12 for us.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing the could spoil this game is rain. Potential to be the most flowing game in the comp this week. Both like to throw the ball about, could he tries galore.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2016)

Val said:



			The only thing the could spoil this game is rain. Potential to be the most flowing game in the comp this week. Both like to throw the ball about, could he tries galore.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically our defence has improved now we have not got a defence coach


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 14, 2016)

Leicesters Centre lucky not to see red there. Is it an artificial pitch they are playing on?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Leicesters Centre lucky not to see red there. Is it an artificial pitch they are playing on?
		
Click to expand...

Horrible challenge and as they said on TV I think the fact the Glasgow player used his arm to cushion the fall helped save him and the Leicester player from a red card


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Leicesters Centre lucky not to see red there. Is it an artificial pitch they are playing on?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, 3G.

Looked a red from my seat.


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2016)

A start to the group I never expected. Hopefully the springboard we're looking for to push hard this year.

Not many teams put 40+ on the Tigers


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 15, 2016)

Val said:



			Yip, 3G.

Looked a red from my seat.
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine it being to good for the knees, but I suppose less chance of slipping in the scrum etc.


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2016)

Wasps didn't have much in front of them but some scoring there. They look tidy. A couple of good games on the box tonight, I fancy Connacht v Toulouse could be a cracker


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 15, 2016)

Val said:



			A start to the group I never expected. Hopefully the springboard we're looking for to push hard this year.

Not many teams put 40+ on the Tigers
		
Click to expand...

Great to see Fin Russell in top form, the new Italian guy looks impressive.
Glasgow always seem to recruit some useful 'furreners'.

Leicester looked really weak around the scrum, poor tactics lost the game.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2016)

I shall be leaving this thread and returning next season or when our director of rugby has gone (so could be back by Monday). 

Well played Glasgow, you were very good, we were very bad. Cheering you on to top the group above Racing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2016)

Was impressed with Wasps and Saracens today 

I know the oppo wasn't the strongest against Wasps but they were clinical - especially when they have further players to come into that backline - a playing partner is a big Wasps fan and is excited about the season ahead 

Saracens for 40 mins were just outstanding , some of the handling from the forwards was just first class , Toulon came back into it and a couple of silly yellow cards made it close but they closed out the deal - that was a very impressive win away 

Watched bits of the Glasgow match and they looked very good - Hogg once again continues to impress , always seem to ghost past at least two defenders before being brought down and solid in defence. Wonder if the French boys are sniffing around him 

Looking forward to the Exeter Clermont match tomorrow - could be another cracker


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 16, 2016)

The Italian club sides add nothing to the European Cup other than a good away trip for other fans. Apart from complete mismatches like Wasps v Zebre, the bigger problem is that they cause a serious imbalance in the qualifying groups, as any group with an Italian side in it proves to be  a huge advantage to the other clubs in trying to reach the Q/Finals.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was impressed with Wasps and Saracens today 

I know the oppo wasn't the strongest against Wasps but they were clinical - especially when they have further players to come into that backline - a playing partner is a big Wasps fan and is excited about the season ahead 

Saracens for 40 mins were just outstanding , some of the handling from the forwards was just first class , Toulon came back into it and a couple of silly yellow cards made it close but they closed out the deal - that was a very impressive win away 

Watched bits of the Glasgow match and they looked very good - Hogg once again continues to impress , always seem to ghost past at least two defenders before being brought down and solid in defence. Wonder if the French boys are sniffing around him 

Looking forward to the Exeter Clermont match tomorrow - could be another cracker
		
Click to expand...

The French have already sniffed around and he's told them to do one, he signed a 2 year Â£375k extension at Glasgow last week.

He's plenty time left to get a French pay day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2016)

Val said:



			Yip, 3G.

Looked a red from my seat.
		
Click to expand...

Big article in the Telegraph yesterday about the Dutch now ripping out the 3G pitches after health scares from the rubber "bits" they contain.
Be interesting to see if it continues 4-5 of their 1st Division football teams play on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2016)

Very sad news 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/37672703


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very sad news 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/37672703

Click to expand...

I saw him play many times. Very sad news.


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very sad news 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/37672703

Click to expand...

just seen this, horribly sad, definitely one of the good guys. RIP Anthony Foley


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2016)

Shocked to hear about Anthony Foley, We play Munster over there in Saturday and I'm sure it will be a celebration of his Munster career.

RIP


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2016)

Terribly sad.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2016)

An interesting weekend of European matches. It was almost inevitable that Glasgow were going to be on the receiving end of a defeat. Very few teams could have played against all the passion and emotion at Munster on Saturday. 

Tigers were much better, seriously expected to get humped by Racing so a win is a very pleasant surprise, the injuries are a worry though. 

Good result for Wasps getting the last gasp draw away at Montpellier. 

Then we come to Northampton. I thought that the Tigers were in a bad place but that is nothing compared to our east midlands rivals.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 24, 2016)

I watched Bath stutter past Bristol, who played some very nice rugby. Good to see us win ugly for a change.

Will look forward to Sunday and us on the box against Exeter. Think it's a good time to play them at the moment.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I watched Bath stutter past Bristol, who played some very nice rugby. Good to see us win ugly for a change.

Will look forward to Sunday and us on the box against Exeter. Think it's a good time to play them at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

We have Sarries away on Saturday. If there was ever a time to play them it is now as the international contingent will be off plus there are a few injuries. Still fully expect to lose but there is a very slight glimmer of hope.


----------



## Val (Oct 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			An interesting weekend of European matches. It was almost inevitable that Glasgow were going to be on the receiving end of a defeat. Very few teams could have played against all the passion and emotion at Munster on Saturday. 

Tigers were much better, seriously expected to get humped by Racing so a win is a very pleasant surprise, the injuries are a worry though. 

Good result for Wasps getting the last gasp draw away at Montpellier. 

Then we come to Northampton. I thought that the Tigers were in a bad place but that is nothing compared to our east midlands rivals.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy only 1 team will progress from our pool as everyone will beat each other and second placed wont be that high points wise. The Tigers Racing result is what we required after our no show against Munster.

Edinburgh beating Quinns was quite a scalp this weekend.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2016)

Agree only 1 team going forward. Best runner up will be in a group with an Italian team and 10 points guaranteed. We are going to have to win on the road to get out the group I suspect. Our lack of bonus point against you lads could be the difference


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			We have Sarries away on Saturday. If there was ever a time to play them it is now as the international contingent will be off plus there are a few injuries. Still fully expect to lose but there is a very slight glimmer of hope.
		
Click to expand...

itoje out for 6 weeks now too, there mounting up a bit


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2016)

We could be without Toomua, Vainu, Barrow, Williams, Tuillagi and maybe Peterson I'd he has to join up wirg Springboks. Think you would be without Itoje anyway as I am sure the England internationals join up with the squad this week


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2016)

Incredible win for Ireland - :whoo: 

Very impressive.


----------



## Fish (Nov 6, 2016)

Shouldn't this be retitled the 'Kick & Clap' thread :smirk:

Meanwhile in Coventry's Ricoh stadium a great doubleheader of a far more exciting code of  Rugby was watched


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol, run into someone. Fall on the floor humping pass ball back.
Rinse and repeat 5 times kick the ball rinse and repeat.

Well that's my take on it Robin &#128540;


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2016)

Whilst I like a game of league, nothing served up yesterday was even close to the Ireland match


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm currently in Llanelli after seeing Glasgow's second string royally pumped by Scarlets. Great wee stadium though and a sound bunch of people. Cheers for the hangover


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2016)

Close game at Bath.
Gavin Hastings son looks like a good prospect.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2016)

Japan supping at the top table now.

Crucial game for Scotland coming up, 8th v 9th in the world rankings going into the draw.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 23, 2016)

Disappointing to see Scotland re-ranked as 7th in the World rankings.

[sorry for earlier error, my wife keeps telling me I need a hearing aid, or that may have been brain]


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2016)

Doon - Who do you think you should be above?


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Disappointing to see Scotland re-ranked as 7th in the World rankings.

[sorry for earlier error, my wife keeps telling me I need a hearing aid, or that may have been brain]
		
Click to expand...

Diasappointed? I'm delighted at 7th as I don't believe currently we are 7th best in the world. We "should" beat Georgia this week and we have a home start in the 6 nations all be it to Ireland and a further 2 home matches which gives us a chance to cement a good ranking heading into the World Cup draw in May


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 23, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Doon - Who do you think you should be above?
		
Click to expand...

We are fine as we are........I 'miss-heard' a radio report. [SOF syndrome.:lol:]
It  looks like we should be in the top eight seeds for the WC draw


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2016)

Big blow for the egos of the French.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2016)

The strength of the England Rugby bench is quite impressive, didn't realise we had so much depth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The strength of the England Rugby bench is quite impressive, didn't realise we had so much depth.
		
Click to expand...

And that's without two of the best players out injured as well plus a number of others unavailable

Nothing better than beatjnf the Aussies


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2016)

Enjoyed that, 2nd half was a lot more one sided than I expected at half time.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 3, 2016)

Lots of broken hearts amongst the ABE brigade...


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 3, 2016)

Itoje played 80 minutes for Sarries at Bath today. Looked very good, but the Blues took the points in the end.

Happy Bath fan here, 2 from 2 I've seen live this year


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Itoje played 80 minutes for Sarries at Bath today. Looked very good, but the Blues took the points in the end.

Happy Bath fan here, 2 from 2 I've seen live this year 

Click to expand...

from what ive heard we were awful first half and you deserved the win. strange decision to kick to the corner late on then missed last minute kick too


----------



## GB72 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sign of a good coach who can turn it around like that. Another year and we should be ready for NZ.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 4, 2016)

Quote: We were playing the best team in the world at the moment and England were.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 4, 2016)

fundy said:



			from what ive heard we were awful first half and you deserved the win. strange decision to kick to the corner late on then missed last minute kick too
		
Click to expand...

Could've gone either way at the end. We squandered a lot of territory by kicking straight down Goodes throats in the second half.

But our defence in the second half was immense! Last season we would have rolled over this year, not playing great rugby but winning ugly!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2016)

Finally sat through the whole England v Australia game yesterday. Really enjoyed it. England were slow out of the blocks and could have been a long way behind but once they started playing they were good. Australia don't look like the strong sides of old. I don't think England would beat the All Blacks, certainly in a test series but I could see them scaring the living daylights out of them.

Jones has installed a massive degree of belief I haven't really seen from 1-15 since the Woodward world cup winning side and (last week's red card aside) there is far better discipline in the side, especially in defence. I really enjoyed watching it. Roll on the six nations


----------



## Val (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, I didn't see that coming. Awesome from Glasgow yesterday in Paris. Need to follow it up with a win at home too then it looks to be a straight shoot out between us and Munster. Hopefully Leicester can do us a favour next weekend


----------



## GB72 (Dec 11, 2016)

A cracking win for you and I would be happy to see you or Munster go through. I am at the match next week and sadly see nothing but another loss. May be the old  romanticism me but can see Munster going all the st this year


----------



## Val (Dec 11, 2016)

GB72 said:



			A cracking win for you and I would be happy to see you or Munster go through. I am at the match next week and sadly see nothing but another loss. May be the old  romanticism me but can see Munster going all the st this year
		
Click to expand...

The have looked pretty good to be fair, sad how it all came about and I'm sure they'd all love different circumstances but their Paris postponement may have done them a favour


----------



## Val (Dec 11, 2016)

I should say although it shouldn't be a surprise but Dylan Hartley???? Crackpot


----------



## GB72 (Dec 11, 2016)

Can see a new England captain for the six nations. George is a better hooker anyway


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2016)

Glasgow playing some great stuff again, fabulous rugby.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2016)

Have to agree. Whilst we need Racing to win to give us any chance, Glasgow are playing very well and if it cannot be us then I would love to see them do well.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure how you missed out on a bonus point. Hope that doesn't come back to bite you especially as Racing will probably put a B team out now and Munster could score a truck load


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Not sure how you missed out on a bonus point. Hope that doesn't come back to bite you especially as Racing will probably put a B team out now and Munster could score a truck load
		
Click to expand...

Amazing that we take 8 from Racing and feel disappointed. Proud warrior tonight, regardless. Hopefully Leicester do us a favour tomorrow.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2016)

Favour done, all in your own hands now


----------



## Val (Dec 17, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Favour done, all in your own hands now
		
Click to expand...

I heard it wasn't a pretty game? Didn't see it at all.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2016)

Was there. Ugly but went expecting a stuffing again so relatively happy.


----------



## Val (Dec 18, 2016)

So with the champions cup all but done talking points this weekend

Glasgow doing the double over Racing (last seasons finalists)
Scarlets taking down Toulon
A crazy howler by the ref to allow Connacht to sneak the win against Wasps.
Northampton potentially in hot water for fielding a weekend team.

Fun weekend all round I suppose :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2016)

Val said:



			So with the champions cup all but done talking points this weekend

Glasgow doing the double over Racing (last seasons finalists)
Scarlets taking down Toulon
A crazy howler by the ref to allow Connacht to sneak the win against Wasps.
Northampton potentially in hot water for fielding a weekend team.

Fun weekend all round I suppose :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Glasgow were very impressive - one hell of a display from Russell and Hogg again


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2016)

Cannot see how Northampton can be in trouble. Squads are declared before the competition starts so how can you then complain when a pretty disclosed squad is used.


----------



## Val (Dec 18, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Cannot see how Northampton can be in trouble. Squads are declared before the competition starts so how can you then complain when a pretty disclosed squad is used.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, squad game as we've been told by many man coaches over the years. I doubt anything would have been said had the score being closer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2016)

France have announced they will no longer select people who are looking to qualify through the residency route. They may pick existing players who qualify but not going forwards. No more artificial players. Well done them, I wish England would follow suit.


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2016)

Now that fixtures are confirmed I'm heading down to the Glasgow v Tigers European cup game in Jan. Hopefully still very significant from a Glasgow perspective.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 23, 2016)

May see you there.


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2016)

GB72 said:



			May see you there.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to catch up for a beer. We are staying at the Holiday Inn express at the King Power and tickets are in the H and B stand (north?) upper tier.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2017)

watched 2 games of rugby the last couple of games and both have been all but ruined by red cards due to the new high tackles laws.

Barringtons today is ridiculous. Parling who is over 6 and a half foot is at about 4 foot and on the way down when Barrington makes control. Tackle is not out of control or malicious but according to those who make the laws thats now a straight red card (btw i think Barratt commits more of a foul than Barrington does and expected him to be carded)

Gonna be a lot of games spoilt by every contact area being overly reviewed and anything marginally high leading to a red card, diminishing the spectacle 

Might as well give each player a yellow flag to tuck in his shorts and call grabbing that a tackle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2017)

I think they got it the wrong way around - Barritt should have had the red card - high and dangerous and then Barrington yellow - BUT - he did go in with he shoulder first and arms down which can be deemed out of control. It's certainly going to cause some issues though as it settles down. 

They are doing it for the right reasons to try and take care of the players but got to be careful not to get the bubble wrap out.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Good win for Munster.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2017)

fundy said:



			watched 2 games of rugby the last couple of games and both have been all but ruined by red cards due to the new high tackles laws.

*Barringtons today is ridiculous.* Parling who is over 6 and a half foot is at about 4 foot and on the way down when Barrington makes control. Tackle is not out of control or malicious but according to those who make the laws thats now a straight red card (*btw i think Barratt commits more of a foul than Barrington does and expected him to be carded*)

Gonna be a lot of games spoilt by every contact area being overly reviewed and anything marginally high leading to a red card, diminishing the spectacle 

Might as well give each player a yellow flag to tuck in his shorts and call grabbing that a tackle
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



*I think they got it the wrong way around - Barritt should have had the red card* - high and dangerous and then Barrington yellow - BUT - he did go in with he shoulder first and arms down which can be deemed out of control. It's certainly going to cause some issues though as it settles down. 

They are doing it for the right reasons to try and take care of the players but got to be careful not to get the bubble wrap out.
		
Click to expand...

If it qualifies as a foul then I'd agree with the bits I bolded, but I'd question if Barrington was actually high as opposed to Parling being low?  Undoubtedly caught by Barritt first and that caused the problem for Barrington as he had no time to react to the change in Parling's movement.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2017)

just reading an article on the game, turns out there was 5 concussions, Parling from this incident and 4 others, all where the tacklers was low and hit by shin or knee, are we going to see a lot more of that with these new laws?

agree BIM, the fact that Parling ducked into Barritt and then was further on the way down into Barrington doesnt seem to be relevant in these new laws

talking to a Saints fan and he said Courtney Lawes dropped into 5 or 6 challenges when going into contact today, every time crowd is howling for a penalty and a card, this is going to be what the coaches are wanting going forwards, only going to get worse before it gets better


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Good win for Munster.
		
Click to expand...

Racing chucked it, zero points from 4 games. Big game for Munster against us next week in Glasgow. We really need the win but Munster on current form will be a tough gig.


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2017)

The new laws were made mockery of in the pro 12 this weekend, heavily policed on Friday with a yellow and penalty try to give Scarlett's a win against Ulster but not so much yesterday and TBH not policed at all in our game against Cardiff last night.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2017)

Whilst I fully understand the circumstances and would not change a thing, massive advantage to Munster yesterday playing Racing when already out of the comp, could almost guarantee a Munster 5 points. Sadly we need a Munster win v Glasgow to have any chance of a runners up spot (not that we deserve one)


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Whilst I fully understand the circumstances and would not change a thing, massive advantage to Munster yesterday playing Racing when already out of the comp, could almost guarantee a Munster 5 points. Sadly we need a Munster win v Glasgow to have any chance of a runners up spot (not that we deserve one)
		
Click to expand...

The scenario I see panning out is Leicester beat Racing seen as the appear to have chucked it and we lose to Munster meaning a winner takes all at Welford Rd and Leicester turn us over easily. Frustrating as hell given how well we did to beat Leicester in the opening game and do the double over Racing.

Massive 2 weeks for Glasgow


----------



## JamesR (Jan 9, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it qualifies as a foul then I'd agree with the bits I bolded, *but I'd question if Barrington was actually high as opposed to Parling being low?*  Undoubtedly caught by Barritt first and that caused the problem for Barrington as he had no time to react to the change in Parling's movement.
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong but from some of the discussions I've heard, the ball carrier being low automatically makes the tackler high, unless he adjusts and is ready to tackle even lower. The carrier ducking down does not excuse a high hit, no matter if accidental.
I believe it's partly to take away the big hit from the 2nd man in (like with Barrington), the 2nd man should be prepared for the other man being partially felled by the original tackle.


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I may be wrong but from some of the discussions I've heard, the ball carrier being low automatically makes the tackler high, unless he adjusts and is ready to tackle even lower. The carrier ducking down does not excuse a high hit, no matter if accidental.
*I believe it's partly to take away the big hit from the 2nd man* in (like with Barrington), the 2nd man should be prepared for the other man being partially felled by the original tackle.
		
Click to expand...

I believe this to be the case too.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2017)

good to see Liam Williams joining Sarries to replace the departing idiot


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

fundy said:



			good to see Liam Williams joining Sarries to replace the departing idiot
		
Click to expand...

It's also good that the rat face little git leave the PRO12 so now we only get to encounter his mush when the 6n is on or we so happen to get drawn Sarries. I really can't think of a player I dislike more........in fact I can, Keith Earls


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2017)

JamesR said:



			I may be wrong but from some of the discussions I've heard, the ball carrier being low automatically makes the tackler high, unless he adjusts and is ready to tackle even lower. The carrier ducking down does not excuse a high hit, no matter if accidental.
I believe it's partly to take away the big hit from the 2nd man in (like with Barrington), the 2nd man should be prepared for the other man being partially felled by the original tackle.
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			I believe this to be the case too.
		
Click to expand...

I'll freely admit to having absolutely no knowledge of the actual law beyond that recited by the commentary team prior to re-running the incident; my observations were purely based on what I'd like to think was a common sense approach and a sense of fairly play.

I totally get the idea that it should prevent the "you hold him, I'll hit him" approach to 2 man tackles, but when Barritt practically swats Parling into Barrington, who didn't seen to be lining up anything unreasonable and has little or no time to adjust it does seem to make a mockery of the law, or the interpretation of it.


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2017)

Penultimate weekend of ERCC pool matches. Well Glasgow narrowly lost against Munster in an enthralling match and now hope Racing do us a favour and turn over the Tigers before we play next week in which may be a dead rubber for Leicester


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2017)

Racing did not need to do you a favour, we were awful so did the favour ourselves. To be fair, the 2 best teams by a long shot look like going through. Happily hand you the points at Welford Road to make sure.


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Racing did not need to do you a favour, we were awful so did the favour ourselves. To be fair, the 2 best teams by a long shot look like going through. Happily hand you the points at Welford Road to make sure.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you do hand us them as a loss won't get us through I reckon.

Quite glad I'm heading down now as it's all in our own hands, if you fancy a beer a before hand let me know


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2017)

A few good games today and lots of permutations for the QF's. 

Exciting last few games in the pools.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2017)

Val said:



			A few good games today and lots of permutations for the QF's. 

Exciting last few games in the pools.
		
Click to expand...

That was an exciting game between the Chiefs and Ulster


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2017)

WOW.....45-0 slaughter of Leicester by Glasgow at Welford Road.
If the boys can keep that sort of form for the Six Nations we should be in with a chance.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			WOW.....45-0 slaughter of Leicester by Glasgow at Welford Road.
If the boys can keep that sort of form for the Six Nations we should be in with a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry Doon, the wooden spoon is safe in Scotland's hands, assuming they don't knock it on...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I wouldn't worry Doon, the wooden spoon is safe in Scotland's hands, assuming they don't knock it on...
		
Click to expand...

Erm.....We don't hold the wooden spoon, Italy do.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Erm.....We don't hold the wooden spoon, Italy do.
		
Click to expand...

Never! I wouldn't have known that. But I think you got the gentle jibe...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			WOW.....45-0 slaughter of Leicester by Glasgow at Welford Road.
If the boys can keep that sort of form for the Six Nations we should be in with a chance.
		
Click to expand...

You were as good as we were awful. Tigers are an embarrassment to the shirt at the moment. You are looking good though. Not sure how it looks for your draw in the quarters as I turned the match off after half an hour.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2017)

Man, what a day. Currently nursing a hangover in Leicester. Leicester really allowed us to play our best stuff last night and we grabbed that chance with both hands. Looks like Munster or Sarries and given we've played Munster 3 times already and face them again in April I'd hope we get Sarries, one way or another, I'll be there


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope you had a great night. You have my support for the quarters. Like to see how Sarries get on against a team who are used to an artificial pitch. Good to avoid Munster, something tells me that fate has their name on the trophy this year


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Man, what a day. Currently nursing a hangover in Leicester. Leicester really allowed us to play our best stuff last night and we grabbed that chance with both hands. Looks like Munster or Sarries and given we've played Munster 3 times already and face them again in April I'd hope we get Sarries, one way or another, I'll be there
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant result.  I have to keep working on my Mrs for us to move to Glasgow.  We'd live in the West End - I want a season ticket for Warriors.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I wouldn't worry Doon, the wooden spoon is safe in Scotland's hands, assuming they don't knock it on...
		
Click to expand...

Glasgow fielded 15 Scottish internationals against Leicester.  Must surely bode well for Scotland in the 6 Nations.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 22, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Glasgow fielded 15 Scottish internationals against Leicester.  Must surely bode well for Scotland in the 6 Nations.
		
Click to expand...

I wish Big Jim Hamilton would still play for us, he has had a great season.
Gregor Townsend is proving to be a top notch coach.
I am a bit happier with him taking the Scotland role now.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2017)

Confirmed we play Sarries, we'll probably take at least 1000 down to it


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Confirmed we play Sarries, we'll probably take at least 1000 down to it
		
Click to expand...

good luck Val, should be a cracking game, we wont be the pushover the pussycats were


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Confirmed we play Sarries, we'll probably take at least 1000 down to it
		
Click to expand...

If you're coming down and fancy a game around the time give me a shout 

Some great quarters 

For me the winners of the quarters will be 

Saracens ( sorry Val )
Wasps
Clermont
Munster 

Then can see both the English clubs progressing to the final but every chance that it could be the total opposite


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2017)

fundy said:



			good luck Val, should be a cracking game, we wont be the pushover the pussycats were 

Click to expand...

I'm sure you won't. Looking forward to it already, still buzzing from last night.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you're coming down and fancy a game around the time give me a shout 

Some great quarters 

For me the winners of the quarters will be 

Saracens ( sorry Val )
Wasps
Clermont
Munster 

Then can see both the English clubs progressing to the final but every chance that it could be the total opposite
		
Click to expand...

The team that beats Munster I believe will be the team that wins it.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2017)

Fundy, any tips on best places to stay when we come down?


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2017)

How you travelling Val? by car or public transport? (assume youre flying down? if so to where?)

Theres nothing really on the doorstep thats great so depends on how you're travelling and what sort of night out you want i guess


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			How you travelling Val? by car or public transport? (assume youre flying down? if so to where?)

Theres nothing really on the doorstep thats great so depends on how you're travelling and what sort of night out you want i guess
		
Click to expand...

Flying to Luton and coach from there I believe. I've a provisional booking at Holiday Express at Golders Green. Likelihood is we'll be after beer and a bit of a party after near somewhere we can get a sit down feed afterwards but not venturing too far.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2017)

Val said:



			Flying to Luton and coach from there I believe. I've a provisional booking at Holiday Express at Golders Green. Likelihood is we'll be after beer and a bit of a party after near somewhere we can get a sit down feed afterwards but not venturing too far.
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably not the worst of options location wise. Alternative would be to go out of town a bit back towards Luton, so Watford or St Albans maybe


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2017)

Fundy, just had an email from Glasgow Warriors to say there are only 80 tickets of our 3750 allocation left.

Could be a smashing occasion :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2017)

Richard Cockerill to manage Edinburgh.......not exactly overwhelmed by that appointment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Richard Cockerill to manage Edinburgh.......not exactly overwhelmed by that appointment.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that ? Because he is English ?

His record as Coach is pretty good - couple of Premiership titles  ( think it's 3 wins and 2 runners up in 7 years ) to his name plus a pretty good win percentage. 

Seems a very good appointment


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Richard Cockerill to manage Edinburgh.......not exactly overwhelmed by that appointment.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good appointment for Edinburgh


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Surprised no one has mentioned GF back to Leicester and FB going the other way.

As a Bath fan happy it's all over. Hopefully Preistland and Burns vying for the 10 shirt will be good for the club.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned GF back to Leicester and FB going the other way.

As a Bath fan happy it's all over. Hopefully Preistland and Burns vying for the 10 shirt will be good for the club.
		
Click to expand...

The Ford/Burns switch is a strange one, a few bob changing hands there too I'd assume.

Adam Hastings meant to be coming to us, has he featured much? Also what happens with Niko Matawalu? I didn't think he'd fit Baths plans but was fabulous for Glasgow


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Val said:



			The Ford/Burns switch is a strange one, a few bob changing hands there too I'd assume.

Adam Hastings meant to be coming to us, has he featured much? Also what happens with Niko Matawalu? I didn't think he'd fit Baths plans but was fabulous for Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Matawalu left at the beginning of the season, can't remember where. Hasting's has come off the bench in the Anglo - welsh cup I think. Not seen much off him but only get to a few games a year.
Rumour has it Daddy may turn up at Leicester at the end of the season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is that ? Because he is English ?

His record as Coach is pretty good - couple of Premiership titles  ( think it's 3 wins and 2 runners up in 7 years ) to his name plus a pretty good win percentage. 

Seems a very good appointment
		
Click to expand...


So why did Leicester let him go?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So why did Leicester let him go?
		
Click to expand...

Is that your only reason why you are underwhelmed? Any others ? 

Leicester had a couple of poor defeats and then it appears there was a clash of personalities with another coach and RC left. 

There are countless coaches that have been let go by teams yet have carried on their success.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2017)

He didn't leave, he was sacked.

I was hoping Vern Cotter was going to slip into the Edinburgh slot.
He has been treated pretty badly by the SRU, although I can understand them going for Townsend.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He didn't leave, he was sacked.

I was hoping Vern Cotter was going to slip into the Edinburgh slot.
He has been treated pretty badly by the SRU, although I can understand them going for Townsend.
		
Click to expand...

Jose Mourinho was sacked by Chelsea, does that him a bad appointment at Manchester United?

Vern Cotter was out of contract as was Townsend, the SRU didn't want Townsend going anywhere and viewed him as a potential replacement to VC either in 2017 or 2018, I'd guess Townsend had a few offers at forced the SRU's hand. I


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He didn't leave, he was sacked.

I was hoping Vern Cotter was going to slip into the Edinburgh slot.
He has been treated pretty badly by the SRU, although I can understand them going for Townsend.
		
Click to expand...

That still didn't answer the question - why else are you underwhelmed in regards RC

RC has won the same amount of titles as Cotter


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2017)

Cockerill will make a solid team but has limitations. He does need a backs coach who is willing to work with his forwards dominated approach to succeed. I would see him as a decent appointment but one that will only take Edinburgh so far. From what I understand it was 50/50 as to whether Mauger or Cockerill went and the senior players opted for Mauger. The board decided we needed to change and felt that Cockerill would not be able to implement it. 

As for the Ford thing, he was hacked off at the way his dad was treated and wanted out. He left partly because he felt he would not get a fair chance under Cockerill so that hurdle was cleared. Burns did not want to be back up so is heading home 

As for Ford senior at Tigers next year, if we play like we did for the last 2 weeks I can see Mauger staying.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That still didn't answer the question - why else are you underwhelmed in regards RC

RC has won the same amount of titles as Cotter
		
Click to expand...

Well I thought his recent results leading up to his sacking would have been pretty obvious to most.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well I thought his recent results leading up to his sacking would have been pretty obvious to most.

Click to expand...

Have to agree, if he was failing with the resources we had then less chance in Edinburgh. Could be argued that he has done well off the back of teams others built or on the back of other good coaches in the setup. Tigers have been going down hill for 3-4 years despite some flattering results


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2017)

European Cup weekend, 2 games in and 2 Irish boys through, the only shock available is at the Allianz tomorrow with Sarries v Glasgow, red eye flight down for me tomorrow and can't wait although it's a massive tough ask and would be surprised if we do it BUT never say never

Munster the team to stop, don't be surprised if it's an all Ireland final


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2017)

Val said:



			European Cup weekend, 2 games in and 2 Irish boys through, the only shock available is at the Allianz tomorrow with Sarries v Glasgow, red eye flight down for me tomorrow and can't wait although it's a massive tough ask and would be surprised if we do it BUT never say never

Munster the team to stop, don't be surprised if it's an all Ireland final
		
Click to expand...

gl Val, hope you have a cracking day out, just not too good


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2017)

fundy said:



			gl Val, hope you have a cracking day out, just not too good 

Click to expand...

Are you going? If so fancy a beer?


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2017)

Val said:



			Are you going? If so fancy a beer?
		
Click to expand...

sadly not or wouldve loved to


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2017)

fundy said:



			sadly not or wouldve loved to
		
Click to expand...

No drama bud, I'm hoping you watch it with your hands over your eyes  :rofl:

Although the realist in me thinks not


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2017)

At times clinical and then stretching out against tired legs later on, good to see us back close to our best again now the international season is done  

hope we didnt spoil your day too much Val, thought Glasgow hung on pretty well in tough circumstances but just ran out of gas late on (as many sides do here), hopefully they will continue to progress next season

Massive clash to come in the semis against Munster now


----------



## GB72 (Apr 2, 2017)

If you beat Munster in Dublin then you deserve to be given the trophy there and then


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2017)

GB72 said:



			If you beat Munster in Dublin then you deserve to be given the trophy there and then
		
Click to expand...

surprised to see we are favourites, albeit marginal ones, away from home! should be a cracking tie


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2017)

fundy said:



			At times clinical and then stretching out against tired legs later on, good to see us back close to our best again now the international season is done  

hope we didnt spoil your day too much Val, thought Glasgow hung on pretty well in tough circumstances but just ran out of gas late on (as many sides do here), hopefully they will continue to progress next season

Massive clash to come in the semis against Munster now
		
Click to expand...

Great day yesterday, Sarries fans were superb company and Hendon RFC who put us up all day were great too.

Tough result but Sarries were superb, best team I've seen in the flesh I reckon. 

Best of luck, I genuinely hope you go on and win it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 8, 2017)

C'mon Melrose.......love to see them win their own sevens.

Quins look a bit good though


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 8, 2017)

Well played Quins, great game. 
Although I must confess that I would have loved to have seen Melrose win through Walkers showboating non try.


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2017)

awesome defensive performance from Sarries, Munster had to turn their first half possession into points, 2nd half Sarries went up a gear and were just too good  Spilled a few try scoring passes in the process, bring on the French in Edinburgh


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2017)

fundy said:



			awesome defensive performance from Sarries, Munster had to turn their first half possession into points, 2nd half Sarries went up a gear and were just too good  Spilled a few try scoring passes in the process, bring on the French in Edinburgh 

Click to expand...

Sarries were awesome, might even take my flag and Fez through to the final


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Sarries were awesome, might even take my flag and Fez through to the final 

Click to expand...

Wondered if you had tickets, enjoy being a fan for the day


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2017)

fundy said:



			Wondered if you had tickets, enjoy being a fan for the day 

Click to expand...

After the treatment we got down there by the staff and fans, fan for life pal :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yep, a very professional performance. Glad those butchered try scoring chances did not ruin it. Even if not at their best, Sarries are so good in defence, just absorb the pressure and wait for an opening. Not sure how that was a yellow in the first half, he ducked/slipped into the tackle


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2017)

Champions 

Nigel Owens tried his best to keep Clermont in it but wasnt good enough on his own

Billy V, Barritt, Farrell, Goode, some great performances despite not being at their best today! Now for the double double


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2017)

fundy said:



			Champions 

Nigel Owens tried his best to keep Clermont in it but wasnt good enough on his own

Billy V, Barritt, Farrell, Goode, some great performances despite not being at their best today! Now for the double double
		
Click to expand...

Owens once again showed when you take away the personality he is actually pretty poor as a ref imo 

How he didn't give them a yellow and a penalty try I'll never know


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Owens once again showed when you take away the personality he is actually pretty poor as a ref imo 

How he didn't give them a yellow and a penalty try I'll never know
		
Click to expand...

ignored the abbendenen knock on (and didnt go upstairs), twice he ducked the yellow card, the knock on call was horrendous, allowed them to kill the ball at breakdown then penalised sarries for holding on etc etc

typical owens game basically


----------



## Val (May 13, 2017)

Good on ye Sarries, my favourite second team


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2017)

Val said:



			Good on ye Sarries, my favourite second team
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Like


----------



## Karl102 (May 13, 2017)

Val said:



			Good on ye Sarries, my favourite second team
		
Click to expand...

Did you go martin?!? Was a good game..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2017)

Not normally a fan of Owens but I though he had a good game yesterday.
The camera proved him correct on quite a few difficult calls.

Well played Saracens, great game all round.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Did you go martin?!? Was a good game..
		
Click to expand...

Did go matey, had something else on unfortunately


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2017)

Due to having the Wasps as members at my golf club I can go into a ballot for pairs of tickets. 

If and when anyone who follows a team playing against them at the Ricoh, let me know asap and I'll put myself into the ballot draw and host you.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2017)

Val said:



			Did go matey, had something else on unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

That should say didn't go :lol:


----------

